# Software - Sorting Pics by Color



## csl (May 25, 2011)

Hi All!
I'm trying to locate a software that will allow me to sort my pictures by their colors. 
There used to be a program called ImageSorter but the website is defunct. Any ideas? 

Thanks and Good day


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2011)

Keywording and a database management application.


----------



## csl (May 26, 2011)

I found it! The group is back in business again!
Here is the URL!

pixolution - find what you imagine


----------

